# The decline in RP quality



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (May 16, 2002)

ok, I know I have posted a few threads in this forum that were just complaining, sorry about that. But I feel that this is a real, and somehow correctable problem. 
*I encourage no-one to vote at this time! * 

Members of the Tolkien forum. I realize that many of you do not participate in, nor care about, RPs. This thread is not for you. As for the others, please read on.

The decline in forum RPing has, as I have heard, declined since the end of RP5. Many RPs (my own included) were started on a great Idea, but never have, (and will never) truely blossomed. Other's were made for the sheer purpose of making no sense. These must be stopped, by some means. Compaints have been voiced by many people. Among them Dengen-Goroth and Beorn, participants of the mythical RP5. They are not alone, and I would appriciate others speaking up against the idiocy and boredom plauging the forum. 

Un-popular RPs-
These RPs are an annoyance to those participating, or at least those who get on, day after day, waiting for a response to their post, and receiving none. I beleive that if an RP has gotten so dull and boring that none of the members of that RP can tell you the plot, or where their character(s) are currently at in that RP, the RP should be deleted. 

Non-sense RPs-
These days it seems that the only active RPs are the nonsense rps. Now, participants have the right to act goofy (oh god, did I really use that word?) from time to time, but that kind of stuff should be placed in the appropriate forums, and serious RPing should exist in the RP forum. 

There are some RPs that are good and legitamite. The only one I seem to be participating in at the moment would be Snaga1's "RP35", which is excelently conducted by him. These are some of the best RPs we can have, without the nations actually warring with one another. 

I am here to discuss possible solutions for the problem. I have posted a small few, and I encourage others to give solutions with explinations, if you have any.


----------



## Beorn (May 17, 2002)

I no longer play in RPs, but I feel Elessar has a good point. RP5 can be accessed here:

RP 5: Turmoil in Gondor (pdf)
RP 5: Discussion (pdf)

RP 5: Turmoil in Gondor (rtf)
RP 5: Discussion (rtf)

Please, don't take Elessar's post as one attacking you. Remember, he's just trying to make the RPs better.


----------



## Uminya (May 18, 2002)

This thread got closed for some reason *coughcoughmikhailcough*

The thing that I would like to point out is that RP's are **NOT** chat sessions. They are stories; stories written by multiple people that have definite plots. RP stands for role-play, so play a role! Don't use anachronisms, above all; pretend you are actually a character in the story and write something that you would like to read!


----------



## Snaga (May 18, 2002)

* Bows * Thank you ... I am quite pleased with how RP35 is going!

It has taken a bit of thought and effort, but more than anything some patience. For the most part it has not been the 'elder statesmen' of RPing, which is good. Because what is noticeable is how the quality of posts has improved from the newer participants.

The thing that I hadn't anticipated is how often it is tempting to post something not very good, just because you think you should post! I'd give an honorable mention to RP36 Redemption which is going slowly, precisely because everyone is committed to quality and not quantity. It is a masterpiece in the making!


----------



## YayGollum (May 18, 2002)

Yay me! I helped write the plot for that! All the good parts come from me!


----------



## Ice Man (May 19, 2002)

Have you guys seen RP48? I've really been trying to give it some identity. Do you think it's ok?

I'm new at the RPs and some feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Elfarmari (May 19, 2002)

I definitely agree with snaga1 on RP #36. This is going to be my first RP, but my character hasn't appeared yet. I've read through some of the current RP's, and agree that many don't make much sense.


----------



## Ice Man (May 21, 2002)

I just wish that people would actually try to give some accurate descriptions of what where and how things are happening and not only keep themselves posting some short sentences their characters are saying.

That way, I wouldn't have to make so many assumptions and it would be easier to actually undersand what's happening, even if I'm just reading an RP.


----------



## Úlairi (May 24, 2002)

Elessar, I propose that we join forces and attempt to create RP's of a 'higher quality'. I have many ideas on RP's, and other ideas on how other's can be fixed. I will PM you with the details if you wish, as I also, have noticed the decline in RPG's.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Jun 5, 2002)

I love the smell of RP in the morning.. Any type of RP, MUSH, Pen and Paper, Chat Room, BBS...
As many of my RL friends on the forum know, I am an RP freak, yet I don’t participate on them here.. 
Why? I think there are a few reasons that kinda dissolve the chance for good RP.

First and fore mostly, Power Playing. I think there should be clear cut rules, yes, in the RP Manual it states stuff like this, but that is hardly enforced.. 

Unrealistic characters... There are so many mighty magical elves, half elves, wizards, etc running around it makes me afraid to step out of my doorway in the morning..
I’m not saying reduce yourself to a random peasant from Rohan, but that more realistic characters are needed for good RP.
Basicly, my suggie to that one is that characters have to be approved before they can RP? I Dunno how that would work, and I know that I would sure pitty the poor mod to end up with that job. 

Plots, yes many of these RP’s start out well, but they begin to die off.. The only RP I chanced playing here was the Save Gollum RP. There hasn’t been a new post in weeks and I was the last to post.. 

Heh, the only reason Im ranting and raving is because I think this place could have an awesome RP base! I mean there are dedicated members and tons of ideas, it just needs some more organization...


(BTW, anyone looking for really good Middle Earthan RP check out Elendor... Im not active as oflate because of finals, but I play Viiriniel of the Dale Lands there..)


----------



## Snaga (Jun 5, 2002)

Elendor??? Eeek! By the time I registered I was so exhausted I had lost the will to live!

Actually I agree about the characters being too powerful. Actually thats a political thing, rather than something inherent. The moment someone recognises you have two brain cells to rub together they want you to take powers, land, the lot... Its a kind of RP arms race scenario.

In one RP I play Lark, and she is basically unarmed, doesn't know how to fight. She survives by providing good advice and help to her friends who can protect her. I like playing her a lot.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 11, 2003)

The RPs I always liked was ones that were Middle-Earth realistic, meaning that it could conceivably happen in Tolkiens world. Of course there has to be room foor improvisation and lattitude, but the scope should remain in Middle Earth.


----------



## faila (Mar 17, 2003)

why dont you all just go to momentum sparring? I can get you the information of how, it would help with your rp needs, it would set atleast one rp (you would actually need a hole forum dedicated to it) that would continue to be serisous, IF any ones heard of it besides me they can probobly explain it better.

note: The only one ive ever seen used a real world, but the large setting can be changed accordingly.


----------

